# Austin police cheif wants to know who you are.



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...likely-have-some-gun-owners-a-little-on-edge/


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

That's Austin ....liberal bs


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Molon Labe


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

He helps keep Austin weird.

TH


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

Or, this... with a 1st amendment twist.

And thatâ€™s why itâ€™s important for us as Americans to know our neighbors, know our families â€" tell somebody, Austin Police Chief Art Acevedo said Monday. If you know somebody that is acting with a lot of hatred towards any particular group- especially if itâ€™s somebody you know is a *freedom of speech* enthusiast or is armed with these type of *books, publications, or religious pamphlets * and theyâ€™re showing any kind of propensity for hatred- it doesnâ€™t mean weâ€™re going to take them to jail, but we might want to vet these people.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

I think Hitler said the same thing also..............


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> He helps keep Austin weird.
> 
> TH


 That's keeping Austin fascist, not weird..


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

i hate that guy..anyone remember when he said?
"just be happy we are not raping you" this was about 6 months ago when some girl got arrested for J walking on west campus..


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I sent him State Vet's name and address. He hates on pinball machines.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

Chill out guys. This is sensational journalism at it's finest. What the Chief said was in response to a guy driving around Austin 2 weeks ago with a machine gun shooting the Federal Courthouse, the Mexican Consulate, and finally the Police headquarters downtown. Bullet holes everywhere in the front of the police station.

What he said was basically if you know someone mentally unstable who owns guns and who has voiced a desire to harm people, call the police and voice your concerns so they can stop the threat before it starts.

Nobody wants to take your guns away...


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

FoghornLeghorn said:


> Chill out guys. This is sensational journalism at it's finest. What the Chief said was in response to a guy driving around Austin 2 weeks ago with a machine gun shooting the Federal Courthouse, the Mexican Consulate, and finally the Police headquarters downtown. Bullet holes everywhere in the front of the police station.
> 
> What he said was basically if you know someone mentally unstable who owns guns and who has voiced a desire to harm people, call the police and voice your concerns so they can stop the threat before it starts.
> 
> Nobody wants to take your guns away...


 You're just simply hopelessly naive if you actually believe that last sentence...

Meanwhile, it's just basically something that a police chief doesn't need to be dipping his toe in, at least not in an official capacity as he did. It just smells too much like the first steps toward fascism.


----------



## Mritter (Jul 7, 2010)

"machine gun"?


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Mritter said:


> "machine gun"?


 Yep, that's what he wrote.


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

rmiller4292 said:


> View attachment 1882873


What a doush bag response. If he would have said " if you see ANY nut case running around saying he wants to kill people" then maybe we wouldnt have taken it as just nuts with guns. Hes the one that brought up guns. Mentally ill people will use cars, gas,knifes, &/or anything they have or can get. Dont accept his response as what he ment to say.


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

muney pit said:


> What a doush bag response. If he would have said " if you see ANY nut case running around saying he wants to kill people" then maybe we wouldnt have taken it as just nuts with guns. Hes the one that brought up guns. Mentally ill people will use cars, gas,knifes, &/or anything they have or can get. Dont accept his response as what he ment to say.


Did you bother to watch the full press conference or just the edited pieces? It's rather clear what his intention was if you watch the entire thing.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

rmiller4292 said:


> Did you bother to watch the full press conference or just the edited pieces? It's rather clear what his intention was if you watch the entire thing.


He said what he said.


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

I'll take that as a no.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

rmiller4292 said:


> Did you bother to watch the full press conference or just the edited pieces? It's rather clear what his intention was if you watch the entire thing.


 Yes, his intention was quite clear. Spy on your neighbors and turn them in if they exhibit any anti-government sentiment and/or gun ownership..

I guess it makes sense, since the left has declared rather often that the desire to own a gun is a symptom of mental illness..

You seriously believe that people's neighbors are the best individuals out there to diagnose mental illness?

Kristallnacht will begin shortly.


----------

